# Newmen Felgen mit Schwalbe Procore?



## N0S (6. Januar 2022)

Hallo, 

für meinen Downhiller würde ich gerne auf eine Newmen Evolution SL EG 35  in 27,5 umsteigen. 
Ist es möglich mit dieser felge das Schwalbe Procore System zu fahren oder verträgt die das nicht? 
Kann man die Speichen stärker spannen für das Procore? 

Danke schonmal und Gruss Simon


----------



## MG (10. Januar 2022)

N0S schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für meinen Downhiller würde ich gerne auf eine Newmen Evolution SL EG 35  in 27,5 umsteigen.
> Ist es möglich mit dieser felge das Schwalbe Procore System zu fahren oder verträgt die das nicht?
> ...


Ja, Du kannst bedenkenlos Procore fahren.
Wenn Du magst, kannst Du auch mit der Speichenspannung in Verbindung mit Procore etwas hoch gehen., 100N bis max. 200N


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N0S (10. Januar 2022)

MG schrieb:


> Ja, Du kannst bedenkenlos Procore fahren.
> Wenn Du magst, kannst Du auch mit der Speichenspannung in Verbindung mit Procore etwas hoch gehen., 100N bis max. 200N


Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## JBa84 (18. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich hier mal mit an: Gilt das auch für die X.A 30? (In Verbindung mit Turbolight Evo SL).

Viele Grüße,
Jochen


----------



## MG (19. Januar 2022)

JBa84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hänge mich hier mal mit an: Gilt das auch für die X.A 30? (In Verbindung mit Turbolight Evo SL).
> 
> ...


Du willst allen ernstes auf dieser leichten Carbonfelge Procore fahren????


----------



## JBa84 (19. Januar 2022)

MG schrieb:


> Du willst allen ernstes auf dieser leichten Carbonfelge Procore fahren????


Sind 60 g/LR. Ja, wobei mir durchaus bewusst ist, dass das mindestens grenzwertig an bescheuert ist. Es soll das Fahrverhalten eines LRs wohl spürbar verbessern.


----------



## MG (21. Januar 2022)

JBa84 schrieb:


> Sind 60 g/LR. Ja, wobei mir durchaus bewusst ist, dass das mindestens grenzwertig an bescheuert ist. Es soll das Fahrverhalten eines LRs wohl spürbar verbessern.


Es sind 160g pro Felge, nicht 60g, wo die X.A. gegenüber der A. leichter ist.
Für X.A. können wir Dir da keine Freigabe geben, das macht aber auch 0,0 Sinn. 
Außerdem stelle ich Deine Aussage, dass Du durch Procore ein besseres Fahrgefühl erhältst ...sehr in Frage.


----------



## JBa84 (23. Januar 2022)

Diese dezente Agresivität...

In meinem ersten Posting schrieb ich:


JBa84 schrieb:


> (In Verbindung mit Turbolight Evo SL)


Und die Turbolight Evo SL wiegen nunmal 60 g/Stück, ist aber auch egal.

Danke für Dein Feedback bzgl. Freigabe, dann weiß ich Bescheid.


----------



## carnibike (17. März 2022)

Dann mache ich hier direkt Mal weiter mit eine Frage an Michi:
Sind die NEWMEN SL A.30 ebenfalls für die Benutzung mit dem Schwalbe Procore System freigegeben? 
Empfehlt ihr irgendwas an Modifizierung/Nachjustierung/Prophylaxe oder habt ihr keinerlei Einfluss des Procore Systems auf die Lebensdauer der Felge/des Laufrads feststellen können?


----------



## MG (22. März 2022)

carnibike schrieb:


> Dann mache ich hier direkt Mal weiter mit eine Frage an Michi:
> Sind die NEWMEN SL A.30 ebenfalls für die Benutzung mit dem Schwalbe Procore System freigegeben?


Ja, sind für ProCore Freigegeben.
Rein theoretisch könntest die Speichenspannung etwas erhöhen ... ist halt die Frage ob den Aufwand betreiben möchtest. 
Falls ja, kannst um 200N höher gehen.
Aber nicht vergessen, wenn ProCore wieder mal ausbaust mit der Spannung zurück zu gehen.


----------



## carnibike (22. März 2022)

Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

